
Reading Online - mad44
http://www.readingonline.org/articles/art_index.asp?HREF=/articles/r_walker/
======
epochwolf
Interesting. I'm definitely able to scan the example text far faster using
this mention.

This tool would help me understand some of the over complicated text that's in
my school books. I think it would have the opposite effect on any book with a
less complicated writing style.

~~~
Estragon
Seems like a format you would want to be able toggle to when you get bogged
down.

------
thenduks
I feel like (after looking at examples and so on) this actually makes it
_harder_ to read quickly. Maybe a 9th grader can concentrate easier on this
stuff but I skim text _a lot_ and this just seems annoying. And don't even get
me started on the wasted space, I can't imagine a web app with any amount of
copy on it using a style like this.

------
DanielStraight
For samples, see: <http://liveink.com/>.

I find it somewhat disingenuous that they use a more readable font in a larger
text box to show off their supposedly more readable format.

------
tbgvi
Some things probably don't need to be dumbed down. I've been reading the old
fashioned way as long as I can remember and it seems to be working just fine
:)

~~~
jauco
I bet that's what the monks said to the guy that invented the space.

------
louislouis
Very nice. Now where's the free web app to cut paste and convert into this
format?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It would be best as a bookmarklet _a la_ readability.

------
RyanMcGreal
Looks vaguely Pythonic. :)

------
kentosi
This has vast potential in the language-learning space for people wanting to
break into foreign literature.

I'm currently learning a language, and at times I get bogged down in long-
winded sentences until someone (kindly) lays out the sentence structure in
this type of a format. Then it all makes sense (and is a great aid in
learning). No English required.

------
joblessjunkie
I believe this web site itself should be presented in VSTF.

------
cisforcody
This is a typographic nightmare. Not only does it make for a choppy
comprehension of the reading, but it also turns the text block into an
awkward, unappealing shape.

